# Dallas/Ft.Worth Area "FUN SHOW"



## apbtproud

North Texas Bully Breed Club hosting 
2nd Annual Pit Bull Awareness Day in Grand Prairie, TX
Oct. 18th

*Benefiting Endangered Breeds Association (EBA)*

Location: Mountain Creek Park in Grand Prairie
(Corner of Lakeview and Hardy Rd.)
Call 214-929-8815 for Directions

Come and join a Family Fun Filled Day
Kids Corner
Vendors
Food
Raffles
Fun-Fun Show
Fun-Conformation Show (3 show rings) ADBA, UKC/AKC & ABKC 
Drag-Sled Weight Pull Race
Categories: 
Howl-o-ween Costume Contest
Biggest Head
Pocket Pit
Juniors Handler
Best Male
Best Female
Class: 3-6mo
7-12mo
1-2yrs
3-seniors

Raffle tickets, We have received generous donations just to name a few companies: Diamond Pet, Canidae, Kong Toys, Hot Dog Collars and more..
More info or to pre register go to
ntbbc.com


----------



## apbtproud




----------



## apbtproud

Don't forget the proceeds of this show is to Help Fight Against BSL
EBA -(Texas Fund)

See ya'll there..:thumbsup:


----------



## apbtproud




----------



## Oldcutm

Cool I might get a chance to stop and check it out!


----------



## blurzredg4

dang it i missed it! anyone know when any other fun type shows are going to be in the dfw area


----------



## apbtmom76

there is an all breeds fun show in Cleburne at the sherriff's posse arena on 11/30. Registration starts at 9:30. I will be there. Y'all come join us. The proceeds go to benefit Zandra Anderson. The Texas Dog lawyer. 

And on 11/29 the Lone Star State Pit Bull Club is having an ADBA sanctioned confirmation and weight pull in one day at the same place in Cleburne. Le tme see if I can find the flyers for both. Be back ina bit.


----------



## isaac_feedmycanine

I missed this event. Are there any events coming to the DFW area anytime soon?


----------

